# sugar scrub preservative?



## krissy (Feb 5, 2011)

i want to make some sugar scrub for my mom, but i want it to be a big jar that will last for a while. 

i need opinions for what to use as the preservative? i tried looking around but it all makes my head spin. 
my basic recipe would be some nice oil, shea butter and sugar. FO if she wants one. what kind of preservative would work best if she was keeping it on the ledge next to her shower?


thanks for your advice/help!!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 5, 2011)

krissy -

I was told Liquipar works best for anhydrous products. I'm sure there's more but I've just used Liquipar.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 5, 2011)

I would use Phenonip, since it's oil soluble.


----------



## JenniferSews (Feb 6, 2011)

> I would use Phenonip, since it's oil soluble.



That's what I generally use too.  But I don't put water in my sugar scrubs so oil soluble is the best choice in my situation.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 6, 2011)

JenniferSews said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Water gets put in your scrub when wet hands scoop the product out and even just from the steam in the air.


----------



## carebear (Feb 6, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> JenniferSews said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oil soluble are the right choice according to Swift - and if anyone knows, she does!


----------



## krissy (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks for that info, i am off to look for Phenonip.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 6, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> thanks for that info, i am off to look for Phenonip.


Lotioncrafter.com has it.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 6, 2011)

Susan's blog is fantastic!

Here's a link for her preservative comparison chart. I think this would be very helpful for anyone who's trying to make a decision on what preservative to use.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... -free.html


----------



## carebear (Feb 6, 2011)

I specifically asked her if we could use a water soluble preservative for the system, since it's only when water enters the scrub that the preservative is really needed, .  The short answer was "no," and that we need an oil soluble preservative.


----------

